# Splitboards?



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Can I use any old bindings on a split board?

soft boots?

anybody know where I can get a used set up? Only one on ebay, and it is a 164. I don't see any in gear swap either.

What are your thoughts on making one? Will the sidewalls hold up where you cut it?

thanks


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

latenightjoneser said:


> Can I use any old bindings on a split board?


Yes, any type of snowboard binding will work on a splitboard. The only exception I can think of is if you have a burton binding whose discs are not compatable with the four hole patter.



latenightjoneser said:


> soft boots?


Yes



latenightjoneser said:


> anybody know where I can get a used set up? Only one on ebay, and it is a 164. I don't see any in gear swap either.


Yes, try the forums on Splitboard.com



latenightjoneser said:


> What are your thoughts on making one? Will the sidewalls hold up where you cut it?


You can do it and it works. You won't have an inside edge for your ski's. It can crossing a slope a bit harder. You'll also lose a lot of the flex the sawed board used to have. Still, they are better than snowshoes.




latenightjoneser said:


> thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Do it, and leave those F'in resorts behind. I ride a NeverSummer legacy 166 of the homemade nature, soft boots, burton mish bindings. You'll get by without the full edges, just epoxy the shit out of em. 

Keepin up with skiiers on the traverses is tough but I keep up with the other splitters just fine. Also, the sidewalls do lose a bit of flex like he said but hey, if my shit didn't break on a recent trip I took...it goes to show they still take alot of abuse and hold. Course Neversummers are Flippin bad ass. 

What kind of board do you want to split. Do you know the core material...Wood...I wanna say you can't split aluminum core boards but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

*FLOWTORCH*

Did you make bindings that release? I heard it was possible to rig freestyle bindings so they would release.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Explain what you mean by release. The straps or the bindings themselves...as in they release if you were to scorpion or something??


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I suggest buyin the whole setup from Voile, they make a badass split. They are the pioneers of the biz and keep perfecting it every year. It comes split, several new lengths this year, comes with all the hardware (interface) that you need. Ridin will never be the same. Shhh, don't tell all your friends, i'm gonna be pissed if i start seein a bunch of Broboarders in the backcountry.


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you have somekind of release to get your boots out of the binding if you need to (like say an avy)? I've heard of these baseplates with somekind of release bolts that get you out of your board by pulling a cable or someshit. Or am I listing to rock smokin ppl on the lifts again?

I've always wanted to try splitboarding but the hard boot/binding system is part of what drove me to freestyle boarding in the first place.

/scorpion? with the sting?


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't know about the releasable bindings either, at least for boards. I use Burton C-60's and Cartels for my bindings and I have Vans boots. I also splurged on a Burton S-series(their splitboard) 162 to go with my Voile Mtn Gun 171 splitter. GET A VOILE!!! :shock: :lol:

Oh, and scorpion refers to being wrecked and havin your feet come over your head like a scorpion. AKA Ragdolled


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Damn, see that scares me. How would you swim in a slide? It'd be like having cement on your feet.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

They might be smokin rocks, Joe Rogan. Sorry, another joke reference. Nobody ever gets it. 

I dont know, I've never heard of such a thing as the ejector seat releasable bindings dealy you speak of but it wouldn't surprise me if there was such a thing. Still, boarders ride the BC all the time without a device like this....just kinda the risk you take. Sounds kinda gimmicky, usually if an AV starts you should be paying attention to finding an escape route, safe zones, peeling off, straightlining,etc...and if you get swallowed up it's probably too late anyhow. Nah mean? Nothing substitutes for good Avy knowledge, common sense, yadayadayada. 

Ride whatever is comfortable for ya though. I have friends that use burton bindings, salomon bindings, etc.. I know one guy who rides hard boots in his burton C60 bindings for the mountaineering aspect of it and it doesn't change his steez none. Most people I know use soft boots and regular bindings. It goes. Just give it a try and you'll love it.

The Voile Kit is a pretty sick deal too.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Revolution used to have a releasable snowboard binding. It was originally marketed under Miller bindings. The "Miller" way was to try to scare everyone into buying into their product with crap information and statistics. They also wanted nothing to do with the bc. Instead of getting their product out there with a niche they choose for all or nothing. Nothing was what they got. They changed the name to Revolution and still had no luck with the binding. It would have raised the height considerably on a splitboard, but I think they could have modified it to be acceptable. Still Revolution/Miller never saw the value of a backcountry product and missed the boat. I don't see the releasable on their web page anymore, but it just may be shelved for the time being. It did look like it was a product that worked. Bad decisions on their part led to the demise of it.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

if you know someone who works @ a resort, wasatch touring in SLC is EASY to proform voile's from.


----------

